# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  BEE deals on hold

## Dave A

MTN has just announced that their new BEE plan, which was to replace the black staff one that is due to lapse soon, has been put on hold until at least the second half of 2009.



> MTN shareholders are advised that, in light of the severe constraints in current financial markets, the board of directors of MTN has determined that it is presently not in the best interests of the company, its shareholders and the BEE investors to implement the proposed BEE transaction during the first half of 2009 as originally planned.


I'm sure quite a few BEE deals are under threat with the current economic climate.

----------

